# Power Max HD 826OXE Fill me in?



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

So after all my looking looks like it comes down to this. I decided to get this machine over a deluxe or a platinum Ariens because of auto turn. Not to bash but not for me. I like what I read online about the Husqvarna ST324P. However they are kind of like unicorns around here. You can't find one. I had a dealer offer to get one but he is kind of flaking out and stating because of the flooding he doesn't know when he is getting his shipment. Not sure if that's the truth is bs. The dealer I want to deal with hasn't received his shipment. However it has left on a truck and due any day. Unless the Husqvarna magically appears looks like I am getting a Toro Heavy Duty. With that said is there anything I need to watch out for on this unit? Failure points or things that I need to watch? Not 100% sold on a unsupported aluminum gearbox but it's been like that for some time. I don't want to go bigger because I am maxed for storage with this unit. I notice how well they are balanced. Should I add weight to the front? I see they sell a weight kit. Not intending to drive on the snow before I blow it but it could happen. Are the Toro Polly skids good? Are there aftermarket units that are better? Anything else I should know about or do with my new red machine. I would imagine next week at this time it will be sitting in my garage.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Ducky,
What's the rush. I have no doubt that the historic flooding in S.C. has delayed shipments big time. Do yourself a favor and give it another week. It's not like most people are even looking at snowblowers this time of year. Only us early birds! I bought mine this time last year but only because my dealer had purchased a limited number of previous year models and was offering great pricing. If you are getting a super price then take the plunge. But if you are getting everyday pricing, what's the harm in standing back and waiting a bit. Take a deep breath, let some more leaves hit the ground and wait to see the ST324P.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ducky I do know the extra year warranty for Toro runs until the end of the month so if you go with the Toro you probably want to purchase it this month.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Hi Ducky,
> What's the rush. I have no doubt that the historic flooding in S.C. has delayed shipments big time. Do yourself a favor and give it another week. It's not like most people are even looking at snowblowers this time of year. Only us early birds! I bought mine this time last year but only because my dealer had purchased a limited number of previous year models and was offering great pricing. If you are getting a super price then take the plunge. But if you are getting everyday pricing, what's the harm in standing back and waiting a bit. Take a deep breath, let some more leaves hit the ground and wait to see the ST324P.


Im not really in any rush. I can wait till the end of the month. I just want to get either of the manufacturers incentives that end on the 31st of October. But reading between the lines you feel the Husqvarna is worth waiting for or a better unit than the Toro?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ducky said:


> Im not really in any rush. I can wait till the end of the month. I just want to get either of the manufacturers incentives that end on the 31st of October. But reading between the lines you feel the Husqvarna is worth waiting for or a better unit than the Toro?


If the dealer is sure it's on the way then you've got some time to check out the Husqvarna. The ST324P has the hydro and the stout gearbox and auger, plus heated grips. I've got no problem with the Toro especially the HD's, they are sweet. Would be a shame to purchase without at least looking at the Husqvarna in person however.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I also looked at Husqvarna before I bought my Toro and thought the Toro would be best for me. Kind of like which is better Ford or GMC. I feel like each one has plus and minus points both are good.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm an Arien partisan but in your situation I would definitively go with the Toro you won't regret it and yes you might want the front weight.
Good Luck


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Ducky I am sure you read this topic, your machine should be as good as mine.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3-gold-gimmick-anti-clog-system-impeller.html I can not wait for snow tired of rain after 2 days bring on the snow.

Hanky


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I also looked at Husqvarna before I bought my Toro and thought the Toro would be best for me. Kind of like which is better Ford or GMC. I feel like each one has plus and minus points both are good.


The 1128 OXE Power Max HD is a beast. If I had one I'd be the King of the Cul-de-sac and then some. Roar!


----------

